# Samsung Galaxy Y - Redemption Contract?



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2012)

This is a 'redemption' deal on a phone contract which I have not done before....



> _Claiming your cashback couldn't be simpler. You will need to send in your mobile phone bill at months 6 , 9 , 12 , 15 and 18_



Talkmobile Contract (Vodafone network)
Free Samsung Galaxy Y (unlocked)

24 month contract 
300 mins
1000 texts
Unlimited data for UK web access

Sounds like pretty much much my perfect tariff aside from the 24 month commitment. I am now out of contract and currently paying £50 a month to O2.

The Samsung Galaxy Y is a bit dated/crap but for sale on Amazon for £104.99 or eBay for £85 so would probably just sell this on. Assuming I can get £70 on this the deal works out something like this:

£432 (£18 x 24 months) for the contract
- £252.00 redemption offer (5 x £50.40)
- £70 selling the handset
- £50 cashback buying through quidco 

= £60 roughly for 24 months of unlimited data with enough minutes and texts for my usage so about £2.50 a month over the whole contract period with nothing up front.

Have I missed something here? No doubt the redemption part of it is a bit annoying but no major hassle really. Talkmobile is owned by Carphone Warehouse so not a fly by night company.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks a good deal, I'd go for it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Looks a good deal, I'd go for it.



I am looking for the 'too good to be true' thing here.

Ideally I would prefer not to be on Vodafone but not put off by that.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 27, 2012)

I've never had a problem with Vodafone in UK, Portugal or Spain. It does look too good to be true, but you'd win anyway. If you go for the deal you still pay pretty much the same as you are, but get the free texts etc and recover some of your money on the sale of the phone, even if the cash back doesn't materialise. Overall it is still a win, it is just how big a win.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

Current number is on O2 and out of contract. I can just port the old number over to the new Vodafone SIM pretty quickly I assume?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2012)

Same tariff deal on offer but with a HTC Wildfire S White refurbished


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2012)

*Job done *
Got £50 cash-back for signing up 
Sold the phone the same day it arrived and got £78 after Amazon seller fees 

Just got to claim the £252.00 redemption offer (5 x £50.40) but reading other peoples feedback on this they are all positive. 

Obviously only good for peeps that have a handset but that gets the monthly cost down to £2.17 a month for 300 mins, 1000 texts and most important the unlimited data.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 8, 2012)

As I understand it, the catch is just that if you are the disorganised type, you will render yourself ineligible. That's how most mail-in rebate offers work.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2012)

mauvais said:


> As I understand it, the catch is just that if you are the disorganised type, you will render yourself ineligible. That's how most mail-in rebate offers work.


 
Google calendar


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2012)

mauvais said:
			
		

> As I understand it, the catch is just that if you are the disorganised type, you will render yourself ineligible. That's how most mail-in rebate offers work.



Calendar reminders set. Download bills as PDFs and email over + post to be sure. Checked that today with the company. Worth £250 so I think I can manage it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

mauvais said:


> As I understand it, the catch is just that if you are the disorganised type, you will render yourself ineligible. That's how most mail-in rebate offers work.


 
Forgot the first bill  but just emailed over the second one as a PDF which was simple enough.


----------

